# A different kind of mudding



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Thought you guys might get a kick out of this Mud Boat video I put together from this last sunday.

If you have never been mudding in a boat I highly suggest you give it a try.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice video. Great music.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i love it i run a 35mud buddy on a 18ft flat southfork, been stuck a few times but nothing like running in no water..


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats pretty **** cool!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

not so much for me..


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like a heck of a workout for the driver!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Nah, I'll hang in a little deeper water or dry land. That looks like work that doesn't pay too good. Lol


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Its actually pretty easy once you get the hang out it.

Thanks for viewing.


----------

